
Polymer.js: The Future of Web Application Development? - djug
http://www.toptal.com/front-end/polymer-js-the-future-of-web-application-development?utm_source=Engineering+Blog+Subscribers&utm_campaign=6357e87a3b-Blog_Post_Email_Polymer_Review&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_af8c2cde60-6357e87a3b-109835873
======
_random_
Pleasant client-side web development is always a thing of future,
unfortunately.

